# Photo editing sites/apps?



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

I LOVE editing photos and such. So I was wondering.. what are your favorite websites and or apps for editing pics? I loved Picnik but sadly it isn't a website of it's own anymore (it's now some part of Google+.) So any ideas are greatly appreciated.

Also..go ahead and share pictures and or videos you have edited from your favorite site/app.

Thanks!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Try Gimp.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

PicMonkey Ive heard is quiet good


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

I use
Ribbet! - Online Photo Editor


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

Ahh thank you, this is just what I'm looking for!


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

*Photo Edits!*

Ribbit is a lot like Picnik! Here's my first photo edited from there.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I use PicMonkey alot..
That Ribbit looks pretty interesting though,I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

HorseGirlFive said:


> Ribbit is a lot like Picnik! Here's my first photo edited from there.


Yep! I was devastated when Picnik closed down.


----------

